# Surprise pregnancy



## Keavy (20 April 2012)

I purchased my mare back in February not knowing she was in foal, in fact nobody knew , within 2 weeks of me having her she started to show signs that she was in foal so I called the vet and he confirmed, he gave me a 3 to 6 week window, that was approx 5 weeks ago, she has bagged up and is getting very restless, but I have yet to see any waxing but from what I have read not all mares wax up? this is my first foal and was wondering if anyone here could give me an idea of when she might have it and what to expect as I am quite nervous, the pic was taken this morning. I have since found out that the sire is a traditional heavy cob


----------



## eventrider23 (20 April 2012)

Definitely doesn't look like she has a lot longer to go as her belly has dropped down to triangular position and her hind end dropped away.  No not all mares wax up although some are believed not to but actually do produce a bit in the last few hours.  Just got to keep a close eye on her.   Good luck!


----------



## Keavy (20 April 2012)

Thank you, I don't think she has much longer either but I have been telling myself that for about 2 weeks now, even camped out in the horse trailer one night lol, nice to get another opinion on it


----------



## hobo (20 April 2012)

I don,t think she will be long, I can,t wait to see her baby she looks a sweety. Hope you are pleased when you get your BOGOF horsey.


----------



## Keavy (20 April 2012)

Oh I can't wait for the little munchkin to get here! lol, and she is such a sweet mare so pleased with her, will post pics as soon as he/she gets here..... soooo exciting!


----------



## lilbean (22 April 2012)

Snap! I have a BOGOF too! Mine has been bagged up for six weeks and is huge but still no foal! I've done 4 weeks in a trailer and 2 in a caravan(I upgraded!) We know we have a few potential problems hence my commitment! I thought she lost a mucus plug but that was 2 weeks ago now?? It is also my first! I'm none the wiser than you, ill see if I can find some pictures, we can compare notes


----------



## Wagtail (22 April 2012)

Looks VERY close to me from that belly shot as it has that pointed look. Do you have any pics of her vulva and close up of her udder?


----------



## Keavy (23 April 2012)

lilbean said:



			Snap! I have a BOGOF too! Mine has been bagged up for six weeks and is huge but still no foal! I've done 4 weeks in a trailer and 2 in a caravan(I upgraded!) We know we have a few potential problems hence my commitment! I thought she lost a mucus plug but that was 2 weeks ago now?? It is also my first! I'm none the wiser than you, ill see if I can find some pictures, we can compare notes 

Click to expand...

Bless you! sounds like you are very dedicated, I was going to try the calcium testing on the milk see if that gave us anymore indication as to when the little one was going to arrive but they take like 5 days to get here not sure she will hold out that long. We also have everything ready in the horse trailer, sleeping bags, pillows even a memory foam mattress topper Lol I am getting tired of waiting now lol, I did hear from someone who breeds that mares who have had a few foals before get quite big very quickly, bigger than either a maiden mare or one who has only had 1 or 2 foals in the past, not sure if there is alot of truth to that or not as this is my first time. Maybe they will have them on the same day, Have you thought of a name yet? I think I am going to call mine Solitaires Leap if it's a piebald anyway 



Wagtail said:



			Looks VERY close to me from that belly shot as it has that pointed look. Do you have any pics of her vulva and close up of her udder?
		
Click to expand...

I will post some more pics of her later today  hopefully it's not too much longer the sleepless nights are a killer when you have a 12 hour shift at work the next day Lol.


----------



## Wagtail (23 April 2012)

Any news on either of your horses? It really is a terribly long slog, isn't it? Hoping all goes well!

ETA: If you can express some milk and taste it, it is a really good indicator. When our mare started dripping milk we were able to taste it. If it's salty or bland, then the birth is not imminent, but if it's really sweey then she will likely have it within the next 12 hours. On the morning of the day our mare gave birth, the milk was really sweet. She gave birth at 4.50 pm that day! If she had allowed us to express milk befrore then (she didn't), it would have saved a whole 3 weeks of sleepless nights.


----------



## Keavy (23 April 2012)

Still no baby here yet.... starting to think she is keeping it in for fun! lol.
Here is a pic of her udder as it was a few days ago it is slightly bigger now.

Will try the milk tasting.... do pretty much anything at the moment to get an idea of when.


----------



## lilbean (23 April 2012)

Keavy said:



			Bless you! sounds like you are very dedicated, I was going to try the calcium testing on the milk see if that gave us anymore indication as to when the little one was going to arrive but they take like 5 days to get here not sure she will hold out that long. We also have everything ready in the horse trailer, sleeping bags, pillows even a memory foam mattress topper Lol I am getting tired of waiting now lol, I did hear from someone who breeds that mares who have had a few foals before get quite big very quickly, bigger than either a maiden mare or one who has only had 1 or 2 foals in the past, not sure if there is alot of truth to that or not as this is my first time. Maybe they will have them on the same day, Have you thought of a name yet? I think I am going to call mine Solitaires Leap if it's a piebald anyway 


I have a whole list of possible names, depending on colour and sex! Had far too much time waiting! lol! Thats a really good name! I like it!
Your mare looks more bagged up than mine. Mine seems really full in front of her bag which looks like it is getting bigger everyday but her bag has been the same size for ages now. She is definately still growing in size though! She can't go much longer im sure!! 

The race is on...............

Click to expand...


----------



## Keavy (26 April 2012)

Still no baby  but here are some up to date pics of my girly. Hopefully not going to be much longer now


----------



## domane (26 April 2012)

LOVE her two-tone udders!  Bless 

Have you done the ring-test on her to see if it is a colt or filly?

How does she feel around her tail?  The muscles go so soft it's like wobbly jelly and her vulva will elongate too....


----------



## Keavy (26 April 2012)

She is just like jelly around her tail, I tried to take a pic of her vulva earlier but she squeezes every time u move her tail to one side lol, it's really relaxed, I still don't see any wax but she is restless quite a bit now and teasy! lol 

Whats the ring test?


----------



## Toast (26 April 2012)

Looking at that belly and those boobies shes not got very long at all!!! Another thing to watch out for if is a reddish/orangey sticky mucus that can come from the vulva. This is the mucus plug and indicates that foaling is within at least 12-24 hours. Good luck!


----------



## Keavy (26 April 2012)

Toast said:



			Looking at that belly and those boobies shes not got very long at all!!! Another thing to watch out for if is a reddish/orangey sticky mucus that can come from the vulva. This is the mucus plug and indicates that foaling is within at least 12-24 hours. Good luck! 

Click to expand...

Thank you, I really can't wait to see what the baby looks like, getting rather impatient now, lord knows what I would have been like if I would have had to wait 11 months!


----------



## domane (26 April 2012)

If you put a ring on a chain (I used my wedding ring ) and hold it over her loins... if it swings back and forth it's a colt and round and round is a filly.  I used this countless times when I worked in a large office of (very fertile) women some years ago and it was never wrong!  And it predicted a colt for my mare.  He was born 10 days ago


----------



## Keavy (26 April 2012)

domane said:



			If you put a ring on a chain (I used my wedding ring ) and hold it over her loins... if it swings back and forth it's a colt and round and round is a filly.  I used this countless times when I worked in a large office of (very fertile) women some years ago and it was never wrong!  And it predicted a colt for my mare.  He was born 10 days ago 

Click to expand...

I will try it tomorrow, thanks


----------



## Wagtail (27 April 2012)

Foal looks like it's dropped so shouldn't be too long now. Have you managed to express any milk?


----------



## bumblebee_ (27 April 2012)

All this talk of foalies is making me broody again  Dammit I want another one!!  lol xx I'm watching and waiting.... Come on foalie!!!


----------



## Keavy (27 April 2012)

Wagtail said:



			Foal looks like it's dropped so shouldn't be too long now. Have you managed to express any milk?
		
Click to expand...

I am going to try that today (if she lets me) lol Will let you know how it goes.


----------



## Kaylum (27 April 2012)

How exciting cant wait to see the baby.


----------



## Keavy (28 April 2012)

Tried to get some milk from her but she's not letting anyone near her teats at the moment, will try again tomorrow if no baby tonight. Was hoping she would oblige me and have the little one last night as I wasn't at work today but no such luck  lol I have ordered either a Piebald with lots of feather or maybe a Roan and white with lots of feather wonder if she will oblige me there lol.


----------



## fruity (30 April 2012)

Any news? can't wait to see baby! you must be so excited!


----------



## bumblebee_ (30 April 2012)

Anything.....????


----------



## Keavy (30 April 2012)

Still nothing!  I'm not sure how much longer she can hold off, maybe this weather is putting her off? I know I am tired of waiting. Won't let me get any milk, although she is bagged up so much now that her milk veins are bulging  I honestly think she's waiting for me to do a night shift so she can have it whilst I'm not there


----------



## Wagtail (1 May 2012)

How frustrating! All I can say is that it DOES happen very quickly when it happens. I remember texting my sister on the morning the mare gave birth saying I was peed off waiting and that she was looking less likely to give birth right now than she had two weeks ago. Then around 3 pm he started licking her sides and squealing and grunting in annoyance. Walking around and swishing her tail. She gave birth at 4.50 that afternoon. I hope you don't have to wait much longer! I also have to say that we were able to taste some milk that morning and it was as sweet as can be. We were only able to taste it because it was dripping from her (had been for 3 days). She wouldn't let us milk her.


----------



## bumblebee_ (1 May 2012)

Don't take your eyes off her!! My mare waited for a nice day as the week she looked like she was going to drop was miserable and cold. As soon as the temp went up one day she popped at 10.20 that night!! I think they do wait for the good weather!  which is unfair as its due to be miserable now for a little while!  

Fingers, toes, arms, legs crossed she doesnt keep you waiting much longer... I know the feeling!!


----------



## domane (1 May 2012)

Oh GOSH!  I am bursting with excitement to see what she has!  Can't you tell her we're all waiting impatiently???


----------



## laurapru (1 May 2012)

She is a beautiful looking mare, so whatever you end up with it is going to be lovely.
I am really excited for you, I hope to put my mare in foal this spring but I think the waiting will drive me nuts.
I hope bambino arrives soon, look forward to seeing pics.
Take Care

Laura


----------



## Keavy (1 May 2012)

Wagtail said:



			How frustrating! All I can say is that it DOES happen very quickly when it happens. I remember texting my sister on the morning the mare gave birth saying I was peed off waiting and that she was looking less likely to give birth right now than she had two weeks ago. Then around 3 pm he started licking her sides and squealing and grunting in annoyance. Walking around and swishing her tail. She gave birth at 4.50 that afternoon. I hope you don't have to wait much longer! I also have to say that we were able to taste some milk that morning and it was as sweet as can be. We were only able to taste it because it was dripping from her (had been for 3 days). She wouldn't let us milk her.
		
Click to expand...

I hope I don't have to wait much longer either it really is so frustrating and worrying! I just hope that we will be there for her if she needs help. 



bumblebee_ said:



			Don't take your eyes off her!! My mare waited for a nice day as the week she looked like she was going to drop was miserable and cold. As soon as the temp went up one day she popped at 10.20 that night!! I think they do wait for the good weather!  which is unfair as its due to be miserable now for a little while!  

Fingers, toes, arms, legs crossed she doesnt keep you waiting much longer... I know the feeling!!
		
Click to expand...

I have just about everything crossed that can be crossed Lol, I am hoping maybe in the next couple of days as the weather is supposed to warm up and quit being so bloody wet she will decide that it's time to let it out! 



domane said:



			Oh GOSH!  I am bursting with excitement to see what she has!  Can't you tell her we're all waiting impatiently???  

Click to expand...

I tell her every day to just go ahead and push the little squirtlet out but she pays me as much attention as a naughty 2 year old! lol 



laurapru said:



			She is a beautiful looking mare, so whatever you end up with it is going to be lovely.
I am really excited for you, I hope to put my mare in foal this spring but I think the waiting will drive me nuts.
I hope bambino arrives soon, look forward to seeing pics.
Take Care

Laura

Click to expand...

I will be posting soooo many pics when he/she finally does arrive, she really is a beautiful mare and supposedly the sire is a traditional Gypsy vanner cob so here's hoping we get a lovely piebald with loads of feather  But as long as the little one is healthy and my mare is ok I will be happy.


----------



## fruity (2 May 2012)

Any news? been watching this thread,can't wait to see your freebie!


----------



## bumblebee_ (3 May 2012)

Anything???!!!   You have gone quiet so am I guessing that you have a baby to occupy your time?  Dam it this is making me broody!!!


----------



## Sophie - L (3 May 2012)

Is there a club we can join?!  Just found out Daphne is preggers again!  She's due in June sometime!  Dreading it to be honest - i've had her for 20 months and she's been in foal for 18 months of that!  Good luck with your foaly - hope all goes well and she/he appears soon!


----------



## cally6008 (4 May 2012)

Any news yet ?


----------



## JenHunt (4 May 2012)

anything at all?


----------



## Keavy (4 May 2012)

Sorry for keeping you guys in suspense working 12 hour shifts plays havoc with my body clock  Still NOTHING! how much longer can she drag this out? I am starting to wonder if the vet actually had a hold of a leg at all! lol, she is soo huge I don't honestly see how she is able to walk! she has bagged up so much milk veins are popping out and her vulva is as relaxed as it could be but yet still no baby! I thought she was going to have the little one on Tuesday night he/she was kicking her so hard her whole body was moving and she looked like she was contracting but still NOTHING! I am so tired with worry and lack of sleep. Wonder if caster oil works for horses? lol (joking)


----------



## Wagtail (5 May 2012)

Oh how frustrating for you! It really does wear you down. Does she allow you to touch her udder at all? Do you have any recent photographs of her udder and vulva? Our mare here seemed to have a relaxed vulva for weeks. She also started waxing up three weeks before she was due! So we were expecting her to give birth virtually every day for that three weeks.


----------



## Keavy (5 May 2012)

Wagtail said:



			Oh how frustrating for you! It really does wear you down. Does she allow you to touch her udder at all? Do you have any recent photographs of her udder and vulva? Our mare here seemed to have a relaxed vulva for weeks. She also started waxing up three weeks before she was due! So we were expecting her to give birth virtually every day for that three weeks.
		
Click to expand...

I will get some more pictures of of her today, she doesn't really like you to touch her udder much at all, but I will try again today see if I can get any milk and have a taste. I am so frustrated, I have yet to even see any wax. Well hopefully she will have it this weekend as the weather is supposed to be a bit nicer than it has been (fingers crossed) lol


----------



## Minxie (5 May 2012)

Keavy said:



			she is soo huge I don't honestly see how she is able to walk! she has bagged up so much milk veins are popping out
		
Click to expand...

Twins ??!!  

I don't mean that.

Fingers crossed for you - I'm really enjoying following this thread and looking forward to photos


----------



## fruity (5 May 2012)

the suspence is killing me! can only imagine how you feel!!! Pics and news asap please,and good luck for a straight forward foaling x


----------



## Keavy (6 May 2012)

Got a call from my yard owner last night about 8:30pm saying my mare was laying down and making some very strange noises, panting etc, looking like she was contracting, so we go rushing up there (pizza in hand I might add) stayed with her up there until 3:30am this morning and yep you guessed it (NOTHING) my mare is driving me NUTS! Can't seem to find the latest pics I took of her yesterday, will upload some more later today.


----------



## GinnieRedwings (6 May 2012)

Keavy said:



			Got a call from my yard owner last night about 8:30pm saying my mare was laying down and making some very strange noises, panting etc, looking like she was contracting, so we go rushing up there (pizza in hand I might add) stayed with her up there until 3:30am this morning and yep you guessed it (NOTHING) my mare is driving me NUTS! Can't seem to find the latest pics I took of her yesterday, will upload some more later today. 

Click to expand...

LOL! That made me laugh!

I was on foal watch with my mare's first foal, 4 years ago, for 2 whole weeks, camping in a tent in the paddock. Mare was locked in her 12 x 24 shelter, and every hour, my alarm would wake me up to check on her - crawl out of tent, flash torch in shelter, crawl back in, set alarm again, go back to sleep... 2 whole weeks of camping and sleeping in bursts of 45 minutes, going to work in the day and looking after my 9 year old daughter! I feel your pain!

The funny noises your yard owner heard, I heard them plenty during those 2 weeks. When the very pregnant mares lies down, the foal puts pressure on the lungs and it really sounds like she's in labour, doesn't it?

Next foal, foal watch lasted 1 night only, thanks to milk testing - it's genius. pH goes below 6.5 - foal appears in 12 hours! I'd look into it if I were you. You don't want to miss the birth. Things can go wrong very quickly. They can also just as well foal during the day. One of mine had 2 foals with me, both born in the field at 11 am... watch like a hawk & get milk testing strips!!!  

Good luck and don't despair... It's soooooo worth it


----------



## Minxie (6 May 2012)

When I was due my unexpected foal (you know what I mean) i'd only a few weeks notice of pregnancy.  

Mare showed no signs of foaling at all - no waxing, very little bagging, no vulva droop, no, tummy shape change, nothing.  She was absolutely normal when I left here for the evening and then couldn't sleep so thought i'd go up and check at 1.30am.   Found her grazing normally in the field with her pal and stood for a while standing shining a torch up her behooky. 

Nothing.

Got a phone call at 6.00am to say there was a foal in the field. 

Bloody horses.


----------



## bumblebee_ (7 May 2012)

I was sure that you had news as I noticed new posts on this thread!! COME ONE FOALIE!!!  we are all waiting with baited breath!! Xxx


----------



## Keavy (7 May 2012)

Had a very long night with her last night, very restless getting up and down etc felt for sure she would have it last night but still nothing, she is the same today also looking back at her belly, kicking at it, so another long night is in stall for us again this evening, going to have a few hours sleep and go back to foal watch! I honestly don't see how she is keeping it in! Will keep you all updated.... Exciting!


----------



## laurapru (7 May 2012)

C'Mon Foalie.........we are all waiting for you......!!


----------



## equine chick (7 May 2012)

I too have a mare currently in foal and today is her due date.  This is her second.  The other day during all that, vet was in the stable and told me it is called pelvic stretching and they are trying to position the baby into the birth canal.  I think your girl will go soon, maybe tonight.


----------



## bumblebee_ (8 May 2012)

Come on foalie    Exciting!! Fingers x'd for tonight then.... we MUST have pics asap!!


----------



## Keavy (8 May 2012)

Hate to be the bearer of bad news but last night was a complete wash out also.. Still NO baby  she is driving me mad, has anyone got any ideas as to how long she can do this for before she actually goes into labour? it's been 3 nights so far, she hots up, she paces, she's up and down and making some very strange noises I might add. Her back end wobbles like jelly when she walks it's that soft back there! I honestly don't see how it's not already here. Maybe she will oblige and have the munchkin this afternoon out in her paddock (yeah right) So still no pics or better news sorry guys maybe tomorrow we can hope


----------



## cblover (8 May 2012)

I'm ready this is in total suspense!!! Argh.....hope it isn't too long now. Can't wait to see pics of baby.  I love this time of year. Good luck, hope it all goes well.


----------



## bumblebee_ (9 May 2012)

Any news????? Can u tell I'm desperate?! lol xxxx COME ON FOALIE


----------



## cally6008 (9 May 2012)

This foalie better pop soon


----------



## Lu1 (9 May 2012)

Good luck, hope the birth goes smoothly , looking forward to seeing pictures too! x


----------



## MileAMinute (9 May 2012)

Just read this whole thread and on each page I was awaiting foal pics!

Keeping fingers firmly crossed for little foalie to make their début soon


----------



## Amymay (9 May 2012)

Keavy said:



			Hate to be the bearer of bad news but last night was a complete wash out also.. Still NO baby  she is driving me mad, has anyone got any ideas as to how long she can do this for before she actually goes into labour? it's been 3 nights so far, she hots up, she paces, she's up and down and making some very strange noises I might add. Her back end wobbles like jelly when she walks it's that soft back there! I honestly don't see how it's not already here. Maybe she will oblige and have the munchkin this afternoon out in her paddock (yeah right) So still no pics or better news sorry guys maybe tomorrow we can hope 

Click to expand...

You could be at it for a while.

Are you sitting in the stable with her, or staying outside, with hourly checks?


----------



## Keavy (9 May 2012)

I wish I had better news for you guys believe me I do, but yep you guessed it STILL NO FOAL!!! We're sitting in the coffee room with hourly checks, trying not to disturb her too much, Still waiting it is 8 weeks to the day today that the vet came and gave me a 6-8 week window, she is very teasy today not at all like her normal laid back self at all, but I'm probably making too much of it to be honest, I figure she will wait for the one night that we are not there and pop the little one out!  just wish it was soon I am so tired of waiting!


----------



## cally6008 (9 May 2012)

Saw a reply and was hoping 

Then read the reply  .... Back to waiting again ..


----------



## domane (9 May 2012)

cally6008 said:



			Saw a reply and was hoping 

Then read the reply  .... Back to waiting again ..
		
Click to expand...

^ditto^


----------



## fruity (9 May 2012)

same here! Not to make you even lower but my friends foal came yesterday at 5.30pm,now they live literally next to the mares stable (they run a farm) her mum went into the house at 5.10 after checking on the mare,went and checked again at 5.30pm,mare up and so was the foal, as if it was a day old! random!


----------



## Keavy (9 May 2012)

cally6008 said:



			Saw a reply and was hoping 

Then read the reply  .... Back to waiting again ..
		
Click to expand...

Lol made me giggle 



fruity said:



			same here! Not to make you even lower but my friends foal came yesterday at 5.30pm,now they live literally next to the mares stable (they run a farm) her mum went into the house at 5.10 after checking on the mare,went and checked again at 5.30pm,mare up and so was the foal, as if it was a day old! random!
		
Click to expand...

Oh after the week we have had with her I really do think she will have it while I am getting coffee or nip to the shop etc. So happy for your friend though did she have a colt or filly? all these babies wish mine would hurry up already!


----------



## ribbons (10 May 2012)

It's amazing how many give birth in the ten minute window when you pop to the loo or make tea or something. Is she out in day and in at night. If so is bag full and hard in morning, slightly softer after field excersise. If so she's not quite ready. If it's still full and hard after field excersise she's not far off, varies mare to mare, but could be between a day and a week. Did you ever manage to try milk test. We don't do it but I understand it's very reliable. 
Good luck, and hope it's soon. We know ours mares well and rarely have more than 3 nights on watch, but as you don't know her well it's so difficult. You must be going mad with sleep depravation by now. Applaud your dedication, and am willing her to foal soon for you. Best wishes.


----------



## eventrider23 (10 May 2012)

All my mares bar one have attempted to defy me and sneak the babies up on me this year.  First one to foal is usually about 9 days early....15 days early when I checked on her her bag had dropped off to barely half full...milk very watery...hind end had tightened up again....so I left her to it and in morning 'VOILA'...there was a gorgeous filly.

Next mare was late and so I was watching like a hawk as she was a maiden.  The one due after her was looking closer though as the maiden mare still wasn't full in bag and hind end and tail really tight.  As both of them on watch I had the one looking closer on the camera and the maiden on the baby monitor (2nd camera not working.  Went out and checked her at 1/1.10am and she was incredibly chilled and happily munching her hay....so I went back in figuring I could doze for a bit.  Suddenly jerked awake at 1.30 with groans - shot outside and baby was half out!  

They like to do thing their way for definite!


----------



## ribbons (10 May 2012)

Oh yes, lol. Any advice given can only ever be a vague idea. There are no rules, except their own.


----------



## Moody-Mare (10 May 2012)

I also bought a mare who was in foal! My little BOGOF deal will be turning 2 this month! Unfortunatly, I never knew Maisy was in foal until the night before- thats when we saw her sides move and notice she had milk! Turned her out that night to be awoken at 6am by a phone call from the yard owner to say that Jacob had arrived! Scary. All the best!

PS, only registered to see hoe you get on! Totally new to this!


----------



## Hells Bells (10 May 2012)

I'm another one who checks this thread everyday!!

Hope foaly arrives safe and sound for you soon. Goodluck!


----------



## SpottyTB (10 May 2012)

Just read the thread, Oo how exciting for you! Your mare is lovely  very pretty!! Will be following this thread with interest now  

Good luck and congratulations!


----------



## TART (10 May 2012)

OMG i'm running out of energy just reading this every day - and my 'foaling time' is yet to come!!!! Good luck hope all goes well - make sure you have a bottle of champagne to celebrate - you deserve it


----------



## bumblebee_ (10 May 2012)

Omg still nothing...!!! :rollseyes: dear lord I'm not sure how much more I can take!!! Haha COME ON FOALIE!!!


----------



## HazyXmas (11 May 2012)

Any news this morning? Hopefully a few days of dry sunny weather so might be a good time to GET ON WITH IT....... 

Good luck.


----------



## fruity (11 May 2012)

Keavy said:



			Lol made me giggle 



Oh after the week we have had with her I really do think she will have it while I am getting coffee or nip to the shop etc. So happy for your friend though did she have a colt or filly? all these babies wish mine would hurry up already! 

Click to expand...

She got just what she ordered,a coloured filly by Allbany  please have this foal sooooooooonnnnn mare!


----------



## Keavy (11 May 2012)

OMG Still NOTHING  I have now taken some annual leave from Monday so I can be up there with her even more as I do think it will be very soon, and trying to work 12 hour shifts and do foal watch is taking it's toll to be honest lol. I do bring her in at night and she has been stabled every night now for the past 2 months so she should be used to it (i hope) Just with not knowing when she was covered I don't know when she will be overdue or anything, Not really any wax as of yet but her attitude has changed alot the past week she is getting quite mean towards other horses if they come anywhere near her (opposite stable mate) poor gelding has it hard! Here are a couple of pictures taken this evening when I brought her in from her field. Let me know what you all think, and hopefully soon I will have some pics of a new baby!!


----------



## MileAMinute (11 May 2012)

Still nothing?!

I'd better see some progress soon or I'll be marching to your yard with a hoover to suck the little'un out!


----------



## Keavy (11 May 2012)

Bettlejuice said:



			Welcome to my world too, My mare is bagged up and looking set to go, but NOTHING!! I'm about set to hang myself or her  

Click to expand...

I know that feeling all too well! good luck and I hope she don't keep you waiting much longer. 



Cobrastyle said:



			Still nothing?!

I'd better see some progress soon or I'll be marching to your yard with a hoover to suck the little'un out! 

Click to expand...

I like your style!!! what we using? Henry or Dyson? Lol


----------



## Wagtail (11 May 2012)

Keavy said:



			OMG Still NOTHING  I have now taken some annual leave from Monday so I can be up there with her even more as I do think it will be very soon, and trying to work 12 hour shifts and do foal watch is taking it's toll to be honest lol. I do bring her in at night and she has been stabled every night now for the past 2 months so she should be used to it (i hope) Just with not knowing when she was covered I don't know when she will be overdue or anything, Not really any wax as of yet but her attitude has changed alot the past week she is getting quite mean towards other horses if they come anywhere near her (opposite stable mate) poor gelding has it hard! Here are a couple of pictures taken this evening when I brought her in from her field. Let me know what you all think, and hopefully soon I will have some pics of a new baby!! 











Click to expand...

Udder looks really full but vulva, although long still needs some relaxing. Our girl's looked like that for around 4 weeks, but had a couple of false labours where it relly sagged low and loose. But the most convincing sigh with your mare is the udder. It seems pretty tight and full. I really feel for you!


----------



## Doris68 (11 May 2012)

My lady was only 11 days overdue and that was bad enough...!  Really hope your lady foals soon, but as my very experienced friend told me - "it'll come out once it's cooked..."
Good luck and hope that your foal arrives this weekend.


----------



## MileAMinute (11 May 2012)

Keavy said:



			I like your style!!! what we using? Henry or Dyson? Lol 

Click to expand...

Dealer's choice! Although I have got a Dyson that claims to suck up pet hair. Pet hair, foals, they're all pretty much the same, aren't they?!


----------



## laurapru (12 May 2012)

Cobrastyle said:



			Dealer's choice! Although I have got a Dyson that claims to suck up pet hair. Pet hair, foals, they're all pretty much the same, aren't they?! 

Click to expand...

Love it! I'll come and give you a hand......lol!


----------



## kaiserchief (12 May 2012)

Just read all 8 pages hoping for foal pictures and nothing - come on baby pony!


----------



## Asha (12 May 2012)

Have to say the wait is agonising, its worse than waiting for my own !


----------



## Crugeran Celt (12 May 2012)

I am so looking forward to this foal, I have been checking twice a day to see if it has arrived yet, driving my husband mad! Hope to see some photos really soon.


----------



## domane (12 May 2012)

kaiserchief said:



			Just read all 8 pages hoping for foal pictures and nothing - come on baby pony! 

Click to expand...

You wanna be adjusting your settings to allow more posts per page then.... I've only got three!


----------



## Crugeran Celt (12 May 2012)

domane said:



			You wanna be adjusting your settings to allow more posts per page then.... I've only got three! 

Click to expand...

I have 9! and have read them all, please tell me how to adjust my settings, as you can tell not very computer literate!


----------



## domane (12 May 2012)

Crugeran Celt said:



			I have 9! and have read them all, please tell me how to adjust my settings, as you can tell not very computer literate!
		
Click to expand...

Tis very easy....   Click on "User CP" which is the first option in white in the burgundy bar above^^

Then on the left, tab down and click on Edit Options.  This will open up a big page all about messaging etc.  Tab down the page until you get to the box entitled "Thread Display Options"... and in the box beside "Number of Posts" select 40 (which is the max you can choose).

Then go to the bottom of the page and save it.  Sorted!


----------



## ribbons (12 May 2012)

Another techno numpty here. Is this also possible to do on an iPhone. I also have 9 pages. 
I check in several times a day to see if foalie has arrived. The suspense is killing me. Dread to think what it's doing to keavy.


----------



## PorkChop (12 May 2012)

Just read the entire thread, oh my, come on foalie!

However have looked at the photo's and think the vulva needs to be much more relaxed, sorry.


----------



## Crugeran Celt (12 May 2012)

Thankyou sorted now on 3 pages also. I was being polite when I said not computer literate but numpty will do.


----------



## Dippy Zippy (12 May 2012)

I've just read the whole post hoping for baby pics!! i hope she has the baby soon!!!


----------



## Hells Bells (12 May 2012)

domane said:



			You wanna be adjusting your settings to allow more posts per page then.... I've only got three! 

Click to expand...

I have been on here nearly a year and didn't know you could do this!  Thanks


----------



## lilbean (12 May 2012)

We are still holding out here also! In some ways I'm glad as had really hectic couple of weeks. Was convinced she would go last night when I was lying in hospital after other horse trampled me  come on foals!!! We need you to come before we go mad!!


----------



## cally6008 (12 May 2012)

A R G H ..... Lol, come on foalie, it's nicer weather outside now


----------



## Amaranta (12 May 2012)

I feel your pain OP, one of mine was due on 24th April (340 days), we are currently on day 358  am hoping the warmer weather will bring her on


----------



## kim1978 (12 May 2012)

Join the club...Totally know how you are feeling, we have a thoroughbred mare in foal, she's bagged up, bum/backend muscles are spongy, triangular look to her belly, vulva relaxed and she's HUGE.... but still no signs of her foaling...it's driving us mad ! Good Luck.. and hope the little one arrives sooooooonnnnnnn !!!!!


----------



## Keavy (12 May 2012)

Cobrastyle said:



			Dealer's choice! Although I have got a Dyson that claims to suck up pet hair. Pet hair, foals, they're all pretty much the same, aren't they?! 

Click to expand...

Pretty much the same thing yep! 



Crugeran Celt said:



			I am so looking forward to this foal, I have been checking twice a day to see if it has arrived yet, driving my husband mad! Hope to see some photos really soon.
		
Click to expand...

Photo's ASAP don't worry about that, I am hoping she will part with the little one this week as weather has warmed up quite a bit and I have some annual leave booked...... We can only hope.. 



LJR said:



			Just read the entire thread, oh my, come on foalie!

However have looked at the photo's and think the vulva needs to be much more relaxed, sorry.
		
Click to expand...

She always seems to squeeze it tight when we move her tail. I think she just like's messing with us to be honest lol



kim1978 said:



			Join the club...Totally know how you are feeling, we have a thoroughbred mare in foal, she's bagged up, bum/backend muscles are spongy, triangular look to her belly, vulva relaxed and she's HUGE.... but still no signs of her foaling...it's driving us mad ! Good Luck.. and hope the little one arrives sooooooonnnnnnn !!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Me too really can't be too much longer right? lol Good luck with your baby too hope all goes well and it happens soon lol


----------



## winkles (13 May 2012)

Oh my God, I just stumbled on this thread and read the whole thing, was certain I was going to land on a foalie pic but got less and less hopeful each page!  

Keep us updated pretty please? I'm joining the troop of people who are now checking this thread daily  come on mare and foalie!!


----------



## domane (13 May 2012)

And today's a new day..... *starts wondering already*


----------



## joeanne (13 May 2012)

Its late morning and she no update......thats hopefull.....right?
*prays for foalie to have arrived*


----------



## bumblebee_ (13 May 2012)

Fingers crossed!


----------



## fruity (13 May 2012)

Anything? any teeny weeny little sign yet?!


----------



## Keavy (13 May 2012)

Nothing last night guys, Although there is a little wax today so maybe soon? we're hoping anyways. I now have a full week off of work so I am hoping it will be this week. Hope to have some baby pics for you all very soon.


----------



## ribbons (13 May 2012)

One of my mares always foals within 12 hours of showing a tiny drip of wax. Another will have masses of wax for 4 or 5 days before foaling. Another, I've yet to see any wax whatsoever. 
Do hope your girl is like my first one. Here's to tonight then, let's have everyone following your story to FOCUS, and will a safe delivery very soon.


----------



## Wagtail (14 May 2012)

ribbons said:



			One of my mares always foals within 12 hours of showing a tiny drip of wax. Another will have masses of wax for 4 or 5 days before foaling. Another, I've yet to see any wax whatsoever. 
Do hope your girl is like my first one. Here's to tonight then, let's have everyone following your story to FOCUS, and will a safe delivery very soon.
		
Click to expand...

Ours was well and truely waxed up for three weeks before foaling. The final week she started dripping milk and the last two days, milk would stream out of her if she rolled or moved about a lot. It is so hard to tell. Fingers crossed that Keavy won't have to wait too much longer.


----------



## Toast (14 May 2012)

God your mare really is dragging this out isnt she?! Wax sounds hopeful, good luck for tonight


----------



## domane (14 May 2012)

Wagtail said:



			Ours was well and truely waxed up for three weeks before foaling. The final week she started dripping milk and the last two days, milk would stream out of her if she rolled or moved about a lot. It is so hard to tell. Fingers crossed that Keavy won't have to wait too much longer.
		
Click to expand...

And mine played her cards close to her chest and didn't give me anything!  No wax, no dripping milk, She was marginally bagged up but the last time I checked her (10.30pm) but her udders were less full than they'd been when I'd let her out in the previous morning.  Next morning, 5.45am got there to find dry foal, feeding pooing and very bonded to mum, skipping around stable and afterbirth hidden nicely in the straw!

And I'd asked her SO nicely to give me a clue as a newbie to foaling


----------



## Wagtail (14 May 2012)

How are they getting on now, Domane? Are you able to handle the foal yet?


----------



## HazyXmas (15 May 2012)

Any news this morning?


----------



## meesha (15 May 2012)

OMG Keavy you must be exhausted - I am just reading the thread and like everyone else expected a beautiful piccy of new foalie !! but nothing !!!!  come on mum !!!


----------



## Keavy (15 May 2012)

Sorry guys no good news this morning either still no baby, I can honestly say that this is my first and LAST foal ever! lol, I am so tired of the worry, and the wait is worse than christmas morning when your a kid!  we are just so worn out I really don't know how much longer she can go on like this, she is still pacing, getting up and down etc but that's it, it never gets past that stage, when we had the vet out he said best guess was 6 to 8 weeks well that was 9 weeks ago now, should I be getting worried that there is no baby yet?


----------



## Wagtail (15 May 2012)

No, there will be nothing wrong with her. It sounds as though she is really close though now. Two vets saw our mare around 3 weeks before she gave birth and both said she would foal within a couple of days. It was actually another 3 weeks! The owner had been setting her alarm every two hours through the night and was sleeping in our annex. At least she had the luxury of a good sized comfortable bed, ensuite bathroom and kitchenette as well as satelite TV. She didn't want to go home! 

The mare became increasingly restless with lots of tail swishing and rolling in the few days before giving birth. She also gave us a couple of false alarms when we really thought she was in labour and even put the vet on standby, only to get up again and start munching haylage as though nothing had happened. 

Fingers crossed you mare doesn't keep you in suspense for much longer.


----------



## bumblebee_ (15 May 2012)

OMG  still nothing !!! U must be exhausted...I know I am just from looking every morning thinking will there or wont there be foalie pics!! Hope you can have a good sleep soon! xx


----------



## Amaranta (15 May 2012)

Keavy said:



			Sorry guys no good news this morning either still no baby, I can honestly say that this is my first and LAST foal ever! lol, I am so tired of the worry, and the wait is worse than christmas morning when your a kid!  we are just so worn out I really don't know how much longer she can go on like this, she is still pacing, getting up and down etc but that's it, it never gets past that stage, when we had the vet out he said best guess was 6 to 8 weeks well that was 9 weeks ago now, should I be getting worried that there is no baby yet? 

Click to expand...


Don't worry too much, mares can foal anywhere between 340 - 370 days and I have known of some (not mine thankfully!) who have gone longer.  My own mare is now on day 361, I am completely knackered, the weather has not helped the situation, mares can 'hold' until they feel it is safe.  Maybe tomorrow things will start happening - it is apparently going to be a good day tomorrow


----------



## domane (15 May 2012)

I really, REALLY feel for you, Keavy.  The waiting is awful and your mare has looked so "ready" for such a long time.  I bet every day feels like a year at the moment.

Boo is my first foal and I actually had a date to work to - not that it makes much difference with these mares.  Sweetpea was five days early AND I had only owned her for three weeks so in the grand scheme of things I didn't have very long to stress at ALL, compared with some of you but I was terrible for that short period and I, too, vowed I would NEVER go through it again.  I still stand by that statement.


(probably  )


----------



## Keavy (15 May 2012)

bumblebee_ said:



			OMG  still nothing !!! U must be exhausted...I know I am just from looking every morning thinking will there or wont there be foalie pics!! Hope you can have a good sleep soon! xx
		
Click to expand...

Praying for that elusive good nights sleep soon Lol and foalie pics!



Amaranta said:



			Don't worry too much, mares can foal anywhere between 340 - 370 days and I have known of some (not mine thankfully!) who have gone longer.  My own mare is now on day 361, I am completely knackered, the weather has not helped the situation, mares can 'hold' until they feel it is safe.  Maybe tomorrow things will start happening - it is apparently going to be a good day tomorrow 

Click to expand...

Well I really hope she doesn't go THAT long  although I don't know how many days she is now it's still an agonising wait! 



domane said:



			I really, REALLY feel for you, Keavy.  The waiting is awful and your mare has looked so "ready" for such a long time.  I bet every day feels like a year at the moment.

Boo is my first foal and I actually had a date to work to - not that it makes much difference with these mares.  Sweetpea was five days early AND I had only owned her for three weeks so in the grand scheme of things I didn't have very long to stress at ALL, compared with some of you but I was terrible for that short period and I, too, vowed I would NEVER go through it again.  I still stand by that statement.


(probably  )
		
Click to expand...

I am worn out I just really hope it isn't much longer I'm not sure how much more my nerves can take. She really does look so ready to have the little one I feel so sorry for her. 

I am like you I will (probably) stand by my statement too


----------



## Keavy (15 May 2012)

BBW said:



			My mare was waxed up at 5pm last night, 6.30pm dripping milk, 10.45pm foal born, so when it does happen it wont take long, good luck!!
		
Click to expand...

Congrats hun!  did you get a filly or colt? and we want pics! seeing as how my mare is milking this for all it's worth we need our foalie fix from somewhere!


----------



## Keavy (16 May 2012)

Hi guys

  This is the hubby..lol wife is at the stables, but thought I would give you guys an update......The foal was born at 2:46 this morning. the wife will upload some pics later, everything went really good, we were able to watch the entire pregnancy, it's a colt, quite big, and is black and white..absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Amymay (16 May 2012)

Phew, what a relief.  Thanks for the update.


----------



## Reindeer Rider (16 May 2012)

Hooray! Hooray! Hooray! 

 At long last, I have been checking this post twice a day, along with everybody else.

  Can't wait for pics and a blow by blow account of the birth.  So happy for you!


----------



## caberston (16 May 2012)

YAY!!  can't wait for pictures!


----------



## cblover (16 May 2012)

At last, fantastic news!  This must be the most anticipated arrival of any foaly I know!  Phew, great news they are both doing fine.  Can't wait to hear all about it and see the pics!  Well done to all concerned!


----------



## HazyXmas (16 May 2012)

So, so pleased for you  Can't wait to see some pictures.

Well done to Mum & you guys, hope you can get a good nights sleep now......


----------



## Amaranta (16 May 2012)

Congratulations 

I am very jealous as my mare (day 362) has still not foaled, this is probably one of the longest pregnancies in the history of pregnancies  she was day 340 on 24th April and I have been waiting nearly a month so far, I can now be found rocking in the corner


----------



## ElleSkywalker (16 May 2012)

Yay, can't wait for pics, am another lurker on this thread


----------



## Wagtail (16 May 2012)

Woohoooo! So pleased. Looking forward to the pictures.


----------



## Hedwards (16 May 2012)

Just stumbled across this thread - what a rollercoaster you have all been through! Cannot wait to see photos of the foal, well done!


----------



## GinnieRedwings (16 May 2012)

Yip! Yip! Hurray!


----------



## Hells Bells (16 May 2012)

Hooray!! Can't wait to see the pictures  x


----------



## cally6008 (16 May 2012)

Woohooo, crikey, gone all tingley, welcome foalie  congrats to you both x


----------



## cruiseline (16 May 2012)

Congratulations, now where are those pics


----------



## ribbons (16 May 2012)

Hooray!!!!!!!!
3 cheers for keavy, a more dedicated mid wife I have yet to hear of. 
CONGRATULATIONS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ribbons (16 May 2012)

Especially commendable as she didn't even knowingly apply for the job. Well done.


----------



## fruity (16 May 2012)

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ooooh and a coloured,v nice. CAN NOT WAIT FOR PICS!!!!!


----------



## Queenbee (16 May 2012)

Congratulations!!! Looking forward to pictures x hope mum and baby doing well


----------



## Minxie (16 May 2012)

Isn't it just like a husband to make his only appearance right at the end to announce the good news but not have any photos. 

Men!

Congrats to all


----------



## domane (16 May 2012)

YEAY!!!!  Congratulations.... at LAST!

So glad it all went well.  Can't wait to see the lil fella....


----------



## misst (16 May 2012)

Minxie said:



			Isn't it just like a husband to make his only appearance right at the end to announce the good news but not have any photos. 

Men!

Congrats to all   

Click to expand...


----------



## joeanne (16 May 2012)

At last!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Now all we need are some pictures


----------



## Moody-Mare (16 May 2012)

WOOOO! This has kept me entertained at work for ages! Congratulations, cannot wait for the pics! Glad everything went well!


----------



## Fools Motto (16 May 2012)

Thought it about time I posted on this thread...
Just to add my YAY and all!! Looking forward to seeing the new fella!

Well done Mare and VERY well done Keavy!!


----------



## Asha (16 May 2012)

Minxie said:



			Isn't it just like a husband to make his only appearance right at the end to announce the good news but not have any photos. 

Men!

Congrats to all   

Click to expand...

LIKE !!!

congrats, look forward to the piccies x


----------



## ElleSkywalker (16 May 2012)

^^^ Tee Hee. I am particularly impressed that Keavy knew we were all waiting and dispatched hubby to break the news, thats dedicated for you!!


----------



## Crugeran Celt (16 May 2012)

congratulations can't wait to see photos of the little man. Great that all went well.


----------



## meesha (16 May 2012)

CONGRATULATIONS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Pics and video would be lovely (I know ! dont ask for much do we !)


----------



## GT_02 (16 May 2012)

Brilliant news - can't wait to see pics!


----------



## cruiseline (16 May 2012)

Obviously no one reminded Keavy to take her camera on foal watch


----------



## joeanne (16 May 2012)

Probably too busy wasting time gazing at her new foal to come and give us motley crew pictures!


----------



## onlygone (16 May 2012)

congratulations ..... at last!!!!!


----------



## Cherrygarden (16 May 2012)

Still no pictures, hope all is well and it is just the chaos after the storm and the falling asleep in the dinner. I have also been watching and waiting so lovely to jump to the end and see the news was good.


----------



## TART (16 May 2012)

Minxie said:



			Isn't it just like a husband to make his only appearance right at the end to announce the good news but not have any photos. 

Men!

Congrats to all   

Click to expand...

That so funny

Congratulations - you must be so pleased - can't wait for the piccys


----------



## Snoozinsusan (16 May 2012)

Congratulations!

I've been watching this thread since the beginning and it's the first thread I go to when I log on!  What'll I do now?

Can't wait to see pics.

I also have a bogof mare waiting to drop.  I was told she'd have it in April and I'm still waiting!  (Actually she was a bog2f as I bought her at Melton Mowbray sales with foal at foot as well!)


----------



## Keavy (16 May 2012)

Ok guys here are some long awaited pics............ Mum and baby doing wonderful, already been out in paddock today lapping up the sunshine, Birth went very well and bloody quick! no sweating no waxing just one min nothing and the next here was his head  was out within 10 mins she is a wonderful mummy, was up in 45 mins and feeding within the hour was so great to be able to watch it, I havn't been able to take my eyes off him all day! I have not yet been to bed lol he is just adorable I am so pleased. Thank you all so much for the help and support you have been great!!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (16 May 2012)

Just wonderful.


----------



## Crugeran Celt (16 May 2012)

He looks a lovely strong foal, great pictures I am quite jealous! My mare had a still birth a fortnight ago so lovely to see such a happy ending and such a beautiful foal. Well done to mum and foal and of course Kealy for dealing with all the worry!


----------



## Keavy (16 May 2012)

Crugeran Celt said:



			He looks a lovely strong foal, great pictures I am quite jealous! My mare had a still birth a fortnight ago so lovely to see such a happy ending and such a beautiful foal. Well done to mum and foal and of course Kealy for dealing with all the worry!
		
Click to expand...

So sorry to hear that hun, can't imagine what it must feel like  
He is doing very well and mum just dotes on him as do we lol


----------



## Crugeran Celt (16 May 2012)

Does he have a name yet?


----------



## Keavy (16 May 2012)

Crugeran Celt said:



			Does he have a name yet?
		
Click to expand...

Nope no name as of yet, so I am open to suggestions!!


----------



## Keavy (16 May 2012)

Welcome to the world little boy!


----------



## Crugeran Celt (16 May 2012)

We bred a beautiful welsh cob/thoroubred 19 years ago who was to be called McCafferty but turned out to be a filly so is called Megan, we still have her and it really is a great experience having them from birth even if she has been a money pit I would never part with her. To see him growing and having complete trust in you is wonderful. The only mistake I made was allowing her to lay in my lap when she was very small, she will still try to do it if I sit on the floor but at 14.3HH she is a little to big now! Hope you will let us know when a name is chosen. Do you intent to keep him?


----------



## eventrider23 (16 May 2012)

Huge congrats!!!  Trust it to be a boy and late lol!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (16 May 2012)

What a little dude!!


----------



## Crugeran Celt (16 May 2012)

Sorry Keavy I wrote your name incorrectly.


----------



## Keavy (16 May 2012)

Crugeran Celt said:



			We bred a beautiful welsh cob/thoroubred 19 years ago who was to be called McCafferty but turned out to be a filly so is called Megan, we still have her and it really is a great experience having them from birth even if she has been a money pit I would never part with her. To see him growing and having complete trust in you is wonderful. The only mistake I made was allowing her to lay in my lap when she was very small, she will still try to do it if I sit on the floor but at 14.3HH she is a little to big now! Hope you will let us know when a name is chosen. Do you intent to keep him?
		
Click to expand...

I wasn't sure at first if we were going to keep him, but after seeing him and spending the day with him I can't ever see us not having him so he will be staying!  but you are right at 14.3HH I think thats a little large to be a lap anything lol. 



eventrider23 said:



			Huge congrats!!!  Trust it to be a boy and late lol!
		
Click to expand...

My thoughts Exactly! lol


----------



## JosieB (16 May 2012)

Been following for what seems forever! Gorgeous foal, strong and big..  congratulations! Hopefully you will get some sleep now!


----------



## meesha (16 May 2012)

Gorgeous ! congratulations


----------



## Snoozinsusan (16 May 2012)

Ooh!  He's fabulous!  And what big strong legs he's got!


----------



## cblover (16 May 2012)

Wonderful pics....I love it when a story has a happy ending! He'll be a fab time waster and you'll get nothing done for watching him.  Enjoy every minute with them both!


----------



## laurapru (16 May 2012)

Yey! Yey! Yey!

I am so excited for you.......I am a little choked up at the pics, he looks so wonderful x x


----------



## Sportznight (16 May 2012)

Oh congratulations!!!!  He's a corker!!  Loving his patriotic wee hat lol!!  If you'd like a leather one (safer to leave on, than a nylon one), I have one you can have - pm me if you're interested


----------



## classic_astra (16 May 2012)

congratulations! been watching this thread for a long time! he is gorgeous!


----------



## winkles (16 May 2012)

Soo beautiful   well done to you, mummy & foalie! Worth the wait!?


----------



## domane (16 May 2012)

Oh, he's GAWJUS!  VERY well done to mum!  If you think you love him now, wait a couple of weeks until he whinnies when he sees you and runs over for scritches.....


----------



## Crugeran Celt (16 May 2012)

Keavy said:



			Nope no name as of yet, so I am open to suggestions!! 

Click to expand...

How about a good welsh name like Iolo or Iestyn, not sure where abouts you are but if not in Wales nobody else will have the same name thats for sure. ( the pronounciations are Yolow and Yestin, welsh spelling is not quite the same as English!) A friend of mine has a gelding called Norman and he is lovely.


----------



## princess+dude (16 May 2012)

Congratulations he's gorgeous!! I too have been watching this thread for what feels like forever.. He looks like a Norman or some other traditional name


----------



## kildalton (16 May 2012)

Sportznight said:



			Oh congratulations!!!!  He's a corker!!  Loving his patriotic wee hat lol!!  If you'd like a leather one (safer to leave on, than a nylon one), I have one you can have - pm me if you're interested 

Click to expand...

The head collar worried me a bit too.


----------



## Doris68 (16 May 2012)

Congratulations!  He's a cracking young man.  I was about to post regarding his headcollar and then someone beat me to it!  Pleeeeeaaaase, get a leather foal slip as soon as you can!


----------



## Queenbee (16 May 2012)

He is super!!! Lovely that you got to watch the birth and so pleased you have a healthy mum and baby! Hes so similar to his dam in markings I'd call him Spit as a stable name and Spitfire... Sticking with the patriotic theme  but then it's also always nice to leave them go for a couple of days to get a real idea of their character before you name them  congratulations and thanks for the piccys x


----------



## Brigadoon (16 May 2012)

Congratulations Keavy. He is a cracker and his mother is a beaut as well. Please keep us updated with regular posts about him. Its been addictive waiting for him to come. What will we do now!! xxx


----------



## Amymay (17 May 2012)

He's huge.  Congratulations.

Word of caution - if you're going to have him wear a hat, please make sure it's a leather one.


----------



## Nettle123 (17 May 2012)

He is really lovely and so is Mum, well worth the wait, hope you have some nice warm sunny weather for him now. Its really chilly here today.

We had a bogof foal too and after checking her at night for what seemed like forever the foal arrived at 6.30 in the evening just as we were about to put some steak on the bbq, lol. I had made the mistake of reading too much about foaling problems, it was such a relief to see the feet and little twitching nose coming exactly as they should. 

You will have lots of fun with him, keep us posted on his progress. Foals are the best time wasters !.


----------



## Thistle (17 May 2012)

Wow he is a sturdy little chap, such big strong legs. He is going to be really chunky I think.

I'm afraid I'm another one who is going to nag you about a leather headcollar. Foals can get themselves into all sorts of trouble. At least leather will break if he gets a foot caught in it, rather than his leg breaking.


----------



## fruity (17 May 2012)

Wow he's a chunker! love his markings,many congrats! Mum looks over the moon with her baby,now catch up on some much needed sleep!


----------



## bumblebee_ (17 May 2012)

YAY!!!!!!!!so pleased for you!!  hes gorjus!  look at the size of those leggies, he is gonna be a hunky chunk!  So happy you finally have a bubba, all those sleepless nights are finally worth the wait to see that little bundle of gorgeousness!!  Congratulations!! 

I also have a couple of leather foal slips if you want them...PM me  xxxxxxxxxxx

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!! God its making me broody again!! uhoh!!!


----------



## Keavy (17 May 2012)

Thanks guys not to worry though have a leather one just couldn't find it yesterday so a friend lent me hers whilst I found it. I will def keep you all updated on his progress thanks for all the lovely comments and advice, he is so lovely can't wait to waste my time just watching him play.


----------



## Wagtail (17 May 2012)

He is stunning, and so chunky! Regarding the foal slip, we put it on the foal before he goes out and take it off in the field before we let him go. Then it goes back on to fetch him in again, and off again once he's in the stable. This is to teach him the routine that all our horses have. At the moment though, our main method of control is the foal hugger that goes around his neck and has an 'impulsion' rope around his bum. It is a fab bit of kit and makes moving him so easy. I am also starting to exert a small amount of control through the head collar so he gradually gets used to it.


----------



## caberston (17 May 2012)

he's certainly a strapping little lad  lovely. glad you've got a healthy mare and foal and now you've time for some well earned sleep!!


----------



## cruiseline (17 May 2012)

Congratulations he is lovely your mare has done him proud.


----------



## Cherrygarden (17 May 2012)

Gosh what a size he is and what a lovely Mummy she is, lovely pictures to see : )


----------



## Keavy (17 May 2012)

Looking so cute!! He is adorable


----------



## Fools Motto (17 May 2012)

Has he got a name yet?

Looking so scrummy!!


----------



## Keavy (17 May 2012)

Sill no name  at this rate "little man" will be sticking! lol


----------



## ElleSkywalker (17 May 2012)

Sooo cute, and both so white!!

He needs a name like Jack, Fred, Max, Hercules etc... something super manly


----------



## Keavy (17 May 2012)

I have picked out a few passport names let me know what u guys think.

After Midnight, All that Jazz, Dare to Dream, Easy Rider, FreeBee, Nothin But Trouble, Paint by numbers, Tried My Patience


----------



## ElleSkywalker (17 May 2012)

Tried My Patience  All names are good but that one is a little different therefore my fave


----------



## Keavy (17 May 2012)

Mine too I think 

Sleepless Nights lol


----------



## PapaSmurf (17 May 2012)

Tried My Patience


----------



## Clodagh (17 May 2012)

OMG hes ENORMOUS! Those legs!! Lovely markings, well done you both, congratulations.


----------



## Crugeran Celt (17 May 2012)

I love Tried my Patience, Pat for short?


----------



## PorkChop (17 May 2012)

Hooray!!! and Congratulations  at last!

He is super, I bet you are extremely chuffed with him


----------



## kaiserchief (17 May 2012)

Congratulations! He's utterly gorgeous


----------



## kim1978 (17 May 2012)

I have been watching this post everyday and reading all the comments... so pleased she has finally had him and what a stunner he is ! Not suprised you are so pleased with him...hes gonna be a big solid boy. We are still waiting for our mare to have her foal... the waiting is unbearable...im sure shes crossing her legs !!


----------



## hobo (17 May 2012)

Yah at last, he is a real cutie solid little boy. Love all the photos.


----------



## TheresaW (18 May 2012)

I love him, especially the dark tail on the white bum. What a treasure. X


----------



## Keavy (20 May 2012)

Thought you might like a little video....

3 Days old here, little energizer bunny he is. 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=419118614775314


----------



## alfiesmum (20 May 2012)

he is
 lovely ,


----------



## bumblebee_ (21 May 2012)

Adorable!!  xx


----------



## Toast (22 May 2012)

Ahh at last! Well done and congratulations  x


----------



## MardyMare (23 May 2012)

I missed the birth as I was away! (Typical - a friends also had a foal in my absence) So just catching up.  He is gorgeous and so nice to hear the birth went so smoothly.  By some extreme luck (as no FB allowed at work) I can view the video - he looks so cute running around like that and I love the way mum just carries on eating.

Congratulations!


----------



## Crugeran Celt (14 June 2012)

Any chance of some updated photos of your lovely foal?


----------



## lilbean (14 June 2012)

How's mum and your gorgeous colt doing? I'm pleased to say mine finally foaled on 29th May, a stunning coloured filly. Looks like she may be tricoloured and has some lovely zebra print stripes on her stifles. Ahh, I could waste all day playing with them. Mum was amazing too! Did you choose a name after?


----------



## Keavy (14 June 2012)

Crugeran Celt said:



			Any chance of some updated photos of your lovely foal?
		
Click to expand...


Here are a couple of recent pics, he was 1 month old yesterday! Hard to believe that it has gone past so quickly, he is growing so much every day he has trouble written all over his face lol but so adorable! 



lilbean said:



			How's mum and your gorgeous colt doing? I'm pleased to say mine finally foaled on 29th May, a stunning coloured filly. Looks like she may be tricoloured and has some lovely zebra print stripes on her stifles. Ahh, I could waste all day playing with them. Mum was amazing too! Did you choose a name after?
		
Click to expand...

So pleased for you! Finally after your long wait and coloured too bonus! I must admit coloured's are my fav, it looks like my little man will be tri coloured also. 

Name I chose is Tried-My-Patience stable name was going to be Junior but I have since decided that it doesn't suit him, so I have called him Dreckly lol cornish word, because he took his time in getting here!


----------



## lilbean (14 June 2012)

Lovely name! I really like that especially tried my patience! 
He is beautiful!

Good luck with him! A successful buy one get one free!


----------



## Crugeran Celt (15 June 2012)

He is lovely, please keep posting up to date pictures it is great to see him growing up so much.


----------



## Keavy (15 June 2012)

lilbean said:



			Lovely name! I really like that especially tried my patience! 
He is beautiful!

Good luck with him! A successful buy one get one free!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, and the very best of luck with your little bundle of joy too 



Crugeran Celt said:



			He is lovely, please keep posting up to date pictures it is great to see him growing up so much.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, he is growing so fast before I know it he will be as big as his mum!  Such a little treasure he is, and mum is so good with him I really did get lucky with my BOGOF lol 

Will keep everyone up to date with his progress


----------



## domane (15 June 2012)

Tried-my-Patience is a FAB name   He's a GORGEOUS chunky-monkey... growing like a weed...

I once called one of mine Impulsive Purchase....


----------



## Keavy (16 June 2012)

domane said:



			Tried-my-Patience is a FAB name   He's a GORGEOUS chunky-monkey... growing like a weed...

I once called one of mine Impulsive Purchase....
		
Click to expand...


Thank you, Impulsive Purchase Love that name too!!

He is really a complete joy to be around, he has most definitely been here before though he gets into absolutely everything! was rearing up on mum earlier had both front legs over her back biting at her neck.  she just shrugs him off lol.


----------



## HashRouge (20 June 2012)

He is lovely! I was checking this thread every day at one point, then I broke my laptop and couldn't get on line for a while so it's great to come back and find he finally put in an appearance. And Tried-My-Patience is a brilliant name


----------



## Keavy (17 July 2012)

Here is an up to date pic taken today in his big boy rug, already in 4ft rugs!  and only 9 weeks old.


----------



## Crugeran Celt (17 July 2012)

He looks like he is developing into a lovely looking horse, keep us posted on his progress its great to see him growing so rapidly!


----------

